# Post your Steam library



## Corrie (Jan 12, 2017)

What games are on your Steam library? If you have 1000000s, just post the main ones you play. Lol.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 12, 2017)

My library is still kind of small but so far it consists of:

Beyond Divinity
Divine Divinity
Divinity: Original Sin (Classic)
Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition
Dota 2
GTAV
RE6
Starbound
Stardew Valley
Torchlight II
The Witcher: Enhanced Edition
Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition
Witcher 3

I should've bought Tales of Symphonia when it was on sale for like ?4 lol... I dunno when I'd get around to playing it though. Maybe next sale.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2017)

Spoiler: Games, cut out a few I don't play



The Binding of Isaac: Afterbirth (listed as Rebirth)
Chosen
Chronicle: Runescape Legends
Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair
Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die 
Dungeon of the Endless
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Life is Strange
Realm of the Mad God
Starbound (+ Unstable)
Stardew Valley
Tales of Maj'Eyal
Team Fortress 2
Terraria
Trove



If my computer wasn't so Trubbish I'd probably have a few more. My computer can't even run LiS and DS without crashing every 30 minutes.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jan 13, 2017)

I only have a terrible little laptop so I'm trying not to buy many games on steam until I get a desktop, but here's my library anyway.
Huniecam Studio
Huniepop
Papers, Please
South Park. The Stick of Truth
Stardaw Valley


----------



## piske (Jan 13, 2017)

My current Steam library is still in its infancy... ;A;

Don't Starve
Civ V
Torchlight II
The Flame in the Flood
The Sims 3
I am Setsuna
Skyrim
Stardew Valley
The Walking Dead


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2017)

i have almost 400 games mostly from bundles or free giveaways,
only games i play regularly are dota 2, gta 5, stardew valley, civ 6 and aoe2


----------



## mogyay (Jan 13, 2017)

KarlaKGB said:


> i have almost 400 games mostly from bundles or free giveaways,
> only games i play regularly are dota 2, gta 5, stardew valley, civ 6 and aoe2



what about hatoful boyfriend?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2017)

mogyay said:


> what about hatoful boyfriend?



SHAME I DONT HAVE IT


----------



## mogyay (Jan 13, 2017)

KarlaKGB said:


> SHAME I DONT HAVE IT



I SWEAR I GIFTED IT TO U ur the worst


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2017)

mogyay said:


> I SWEAR I GIFTED IT TO U ur the worst



o yeah haha i remember a few weeks ago i was looking thru my library and wondering why i had it LOL xDDD


----------



## Envy (Jan 13, 2017)

Haven't used Steam in over two years... Let me try to remember:

Civilization IV Complete
Civilization V
SimCity 4: Deluxe

I think that's it. I don't remember.


----------



## Solus (Jan 15, 2017)

What's on my steam library?....


Spoiler








What are the ones I play the most? hmmm...


Spoiler







I have 1TB worth of games installed. GTA 5 is like 1/10 of those games.

I have too many games, but I mostly play FFXIV and single player games.


----------



## Milleram (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's my tiny library:

- Amnesia: Memories
- Awesomenauts
- Five Nights at Freddy's
- Five Nights at Freddy's 2
- Five Nights at Freddy's 3
- Five Nights at Freddy's 4
- Five Nights at Freddy's: Sister Location
- Hatoful Boyfriend
- Left 4 Dead
- Left 4 Dead 2
- LIMBO
- Narcissu 1st & 2nd
- OZMAFIA!!
- Resident Evil Revelations 2 / Biohazard Revelations 2
- Slender: The Arrival
- Stardew Valley
- Undertale
- Unturned
- Valkyria Chronicles
- Voices from the Sea

I haven't tried half of these games, tbh. Pretty much the only ones I play are FNAF and the visual novels. XD I do wanna try Stardew Valley, though!


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

Jackbox Party Pack
Life is Strange
Stardew Valley
Undertale

I regret buying half of these, tbh. Stardew Valley is the only one that didn't disappoint me at all lol


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 17, 2017)

KarlaKGB said:


> i have almost 400 games mostly from bundles or free giveaways,
> only games i play regularly are dota 2, gta 5, stardew valley, civ 6 and aoe2



fight me gta

also


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 26, 2017)

-Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Editon
-Fallout 3
-Fallout 3: the PITT
-Fallout 3: Broken Steel
-Team Fortress 2

---
other account:
-Fallout 1
-Fallout 2
-Fallout Tactics
-Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition (Dead Money, Honest Hearts, Old World Blues, and Lonesome Road.)
-Fallout 3: Game Of The Year Edition (Operation: Anchorage, the PITT, Broken Steel, Point Lookout, and Mothership Zeta.)
-Team Fortress 2
-Dungeon Defenders 2
-Garry's Mod
-MapleStory
-Dirty Bomb


----------



## ellarella (Jan 29, 2017)

my steam account is 13 years old and i've amassed 865 games. i usually play through a lot of single-player games, but the ones i either play with buddies or keep coming back to are:


Dota 2
Caves of Qud
Mount & Blade: Warband
the Dark Souls games
the Baldur's Gate series


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 3, 2017)

I have my boyfriend's entire library shared with me, but my personal library and the ones I play the most consist of:

100% Orange Juice
Undertale
Sims 3
TOXIK
Injustice: Gods Among Us


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

I cut down my library from 350 to 73 and still only play like 20 of them:


 Clicker Heroes
 Stardew Valley
 Sleeping Dogs
 The Sims 3
 Castaway Paradise
 Goat Simulator
 Knights of Pen and Paper +1
 Life Is Strange
 Contrast
 Else Heart.Break()
 A Normal Lost Phone
 Lumino City
 Evoland 2
 Deponia 1 + 2
 FreezeME
Obviously sorted by time played, Clicker Heroes is usually just running in the background for no reason to be honest, but Stardew Valley literally sucked away my christmas break. Definitely need more solid titles though, wish I could afford the Humble Bundle Freedom Bundle (check it out if you haven't yet!).


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 19, 2017)

ellarella said:


> my steam account is 13 years old and i've amassed 865 games.



Awwww, that's cute.

3 years, nearly 3,000 games.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 19, 2017)

Alaros said:


> Awwww, that's cute.
> 
> 3 years, nearly 3,000 games.



wow let me worship u


----------



## pipty (Feb 20, 2017)

only have 73 in my lib but the most played ones are:
- Dota 2
- GTA 5
- Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
- Payday 2
- Dark Souls 3
- Dark Souls 2
- Elder Scrolls V
- Borderlands 2
- Dying Light
- Fallout 4
- Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
- Subnautica


----------



## Corrie (Feb 20, 2017)

I have 19 games! The highlighted ones are the ones I play often.

*100% Orange Juice*
Bastion
The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth
FEZ
Garry's Mod
Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Ch.1 Onikakushi
*Huniepop*
Left 4 Dead 2
Long Live The Queen
METAL SLUG 3
Monaco
*Peggle Deluxe
Shantae: Risky's Revenge - Director's Cut*
Sonic CD
SONIC THE HEDGEHOG 4 Episode II
Super Meat Boy
*Undertale*
*The Walking Dead
Yomawari: Night Alone*


----------



## Sorgatani (Feb 24, 2017)

Recettear
Undertale
Dragon Age: Origins
Portal
Portal 2
Armello
Wolf Among Us
Terraria
Cave Story
Magicka
---
And I've only played the first 3 on that list. 
Finished Undertale and Recettear more than once. I've hardly scratched the surface of DA:O.
The rest are part of Mt. To Be Played, which encompasses a lot of games over several platforms, and should keep me busy for some time.


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2017)

Spoiler







The worst part is that my external hard drive is broken so I only have space for about 5 games at any given time


----------



## Jade_Amell (Feb 28, 2017)

I have 103 games.

This is my current list of favorites, and games that are actually downloaded.

http://puu.sh/unNCq/1f160b002e.jpg


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 4, 2017)

I have 1773 games in my library, but only one gets a look-in most of the time - Ark:Survival Evolved at more than 3k hours played. 

But I do often tend to go to:
X3:Albion Prelude
Mount & Blade:Warband
Team Fortress 2
Beat Hazard
Audiosurf 1/2
Planetside 2
Rust
Rocksmith 2014


----------



## Squidward (May 10, 2017)

The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition
Fallout Shelter
Team Fortress 2

I deleted the rest of the games since I either completed them or got bored, but I never had too many games on Steam in the first place!


----------



## Nerd House (May 10, 2017)

Update:


----------



## Soigne (May 10, 2017)

Life is Strange
Meadow
Super Meat Boy
Runner 2
Undertale
Don't Starve
Spiral Knights (I wasted a good 4 months of my life on this game with a friend of mine)
Starbound
Portal
Portal 2
Limbo
The Binding of Isaac
Outlast 2

Those are the ones I remember the most. I think I have The Long Dark, too.


----------



## Espurr (May 10, 2017)

Lessee...

MapleStory's Steam client
Dwarfs F2P Yes, it was spelled _Dwarfs_
FNaF 1-3
Terraria
Stardew Valley
Garry's Mod
Trove
Trick or Treat
Evoland

and some others I can't be bothered to look up


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2017)

stardew valley
cities skylines
skyrim
life is strange
5 different bioshock games (well, 2 are remastered versions of the 1st and 2nd game but theyre listed as 5 games.)
braid

my sister is the one who plays skyrim, life is strange and all bioshocks. i mostly play stardew valley. i don't think i've tried playing braid it was a gift and i never got around to playing it


----------



## Dustmop (May 13, 2017)

I'm going on 1,700 games on Steam but



silly Goose said:


> What's on my steam library?....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




You took my joke. Stop being me. and you don't even play it

Also, I was gonna tell you that 1TB seemed like a lot of games, but apparently I have 2TB worth installed, just in Steam's drive.
FFXIV and Sims 3 and 4 Origin are on another drive.

I've been feeling like I'm neglecting my other toys.. but FFXIV and the pvp event and muh alts

_muh alts_


----------



## Romaki (May 15, 2017)

A lot of things changed since my last post, so I'll post my current games I play (from 650):

Stardew Valley
Sleeping Dogs
Sims 3
Punch Club
Scribblenauts Unlimited
South Park: Stick of Truth
Saints Row 2
Saints Row: The Third
SUPERHOT
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Slime Rancher
Portal 2
A Story About My Uncle
Evoland 1+2
Cally's Caves 2+3
realMyst: Masterpiece Edition
The Binding of Isaac
BattleBlock Theater

Most of the new additions were gifts, steam discounts or non-steam bundles. :3
The current humble bundle is also really amazing, such a good time for bundles.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 16, 2017)




----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 18, 2017)

Just got skyrim... there isnt alot though... 

Greatest games (Mostly because i play with my boyfriend)

1. Skyrim
2. Dont Starve


----------

